# Strawberry, Fish On!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A group of us headed for Strawberry this morning.
We left Ogden at 05:30am and was on the ice at CCW about 08:00am.
The roads up the canyons were slick with new snow making it a very slow trip up.
When we got there, we found that the road to CCW was not plowed very well but we pushed on and made it to the parking area in 4 wheel drive.
KUTV Channel 2 was there to do a Roughin' It Outdoors segment for next Saturday Night and Adam was there with his camera and shot some footage for the show.
We fished in water that was anywhere from 9' deep to 18' deep and found fish everywhere! Everyone was having a great time pulling 17" to 23" Cutthroat Trout onto the ice. A nice Rainbow would show up once in a while but most fish were big fat Cutthroats.
James from Maniac Custom Lures was also with us and he handed out some of his Ice Cut'rs and Gissy Bugs to the anglers.
They both produced most of the days catch, tiped with wax worm or cut up minnows .
Most fish were on the bottom with a few swimming throughout the water column.
The ice thickness varied from 9" closer to shore to under 4" out farther to the middle.
It was a fantastic day on the ice with a group of great guys.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

That is way cool, Maybe someday I will be able to join you in something like this.


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds like a VERY fun day you guys had!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow. Lights, camera, action. 

Do you think anyone in your group will make the air?

It almost sounds like a sponsored outing. Awesome.

Glad you got out and slew the beasts from below.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome Grandpa D! I always wanted to run into the gang from roughin it, looks like I missed my chance! Thats good you guys caught a bunch of fish, sounds like a great day other than the slick roads.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The trip was kind of sponsored. My son who works for Sportsman's Warehouse got us invited. There were 6 or 7 other Guys from Sportsman's there with us.
I spent a lot of the day in my Ice Tent because of a bad chest cold, so I wasn't around the camera much. [That's a good thing]
Both of my son's were there today and said that they were filmed and interviewed.
It will be fun to see what footage gets aired.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good to see you get out GrandpaD !! Even with the rotten chest cold....  ....I'll be watching for the article on TV...  

Any sign of spring up there yet? Leaves or flower's ? I'm look'in for some open water I won't have to bundle up on.... *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45, there was a lot of small pockets of open water all around us.
Most openings were 8" to 10" around.
I could take you and LOAH up there and show you where they are if you would like.  
You could even bring your pontoon if you want. It would make a very comfortable seat.
LOAH could bring the minnows! :lol:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't really enjoy ice fishing, but you are all making me want to go! Thanks for the report GrandpaD, sounds like a good time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> James from Maniac Custom Lures was also with us and he handed out some of his Ice Cut'rs and Gissy Bugs to the anglers.
> They both produced most of the days catch, tiped with wax worm or cut up minnows .


Sounds like a cool trip. I will watch for you guys on TV.

I never heard of Ice Cut'rs and Gissy Bugs. Not much for ice fishing tackle here in Hooterville.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > James from Maniac Custom Lures was also with us and he handed out some of his Ice Cut'rs and Gissy Bugs to the anglers.
> ...


You can go to Maniac Custom Lures on the web and order direct to your home.
A lot of folks do that to get the colors that the stores may be out of.
James is great to get them mailed right out to you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You can go to Maniac Custom Lures on the web and order direct to your home.
A lot of folks do that to get the colors that the stores may be out of.
James is great to get them mailed right out to you.[/quote]

Thanks, I'm on it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I look forward to seeing that episode! I just hope my DVR actually gets it, when they run long on talking sports it always cuts of the snapshot of the week contest RRGHHH! You know how I love my fish porn!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

After reading report after report from Strawberry, it looks like I need to take a day off and head on up there!


----------

